# Just for a laugh - SOUTH AFRICAN GHOST STORY



## Michele-In-SA (Mar 13, 2008)

THIS IS A CLASSIC

This true story happened in Soweto.

A man was hitchhiking on a very dark night in the middle of a storm. The night was rolling by and there was hardly a car on the road. The storm was so strong that he could hardly see his feet in front of him. Suddenly a car came towards him and stopped. Without thinking, he got in and closed the door, just to realize that there was nobody behind the wheel. The car moved off slowly. He looked ahead and saw a curve in the road. Scared he started praying, begging for his life. He was terrified.

Just before hitting the curve a hand appeared through the window and turned the steering wheel. The man, now paralyzed with fear, watched how the hand kept appearing every time they got to a curve. Gathering all his
courage, he jumped out and ran to the nearest lights he could see.
Wet and in shock, he went into a shebeen and asked for a double brandy. 
After drinking it, he told everyone of the horrible experience he had 
just had. 

Everyone was silent when they realized that the man was crying.

About half an hour later, two men came walking into the shebeen and, on seeing the terrified man, the one said to the other, "Eish , isn't that the idiot that got into the car while we were pushing...?"


----------



## BeautifulMystique (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for that, Michelle! Had a good laugh!


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

BeautifulMystique said:


> Thanks for that, Michelle! Had a good laugh!


Me too 

Michelle


----------

